# Java appled windows



## silent63 (7. Jan 2010)

Hallo Javaprofis 

Ich habe seit 1 woche einen neuen Hig End PC 

Win 7 Ultimate 64 
Amd 4 Phenomen quad core 
8 Gb Ram 
2 x Grafikkarte Gts 250
2x Festplate Seagate 500 Gb
Soundkarte

Und jetzt zu meinem Problem.Seit 1 Woche versuche ich im Firefox die Fehlermeldund von java zu analysiern aber ich komme nicht dahinder . Habe Stundenlang geggogelt jedoch ohne erfolg und bei sun nur eine info erhalten das das mit der grafik zusammenhängt mehr nicht.Wenn ich eine bestimmte seite öffne startet die javakonsole aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus was zu tun ist kommt keine fehlermeldung . Wenn ich das Chatfenster öffne dann erscheint rechts neben dem X eine Gelbes dreieck mit einem ausrufezeichen und die meldung " JAva Appled Window" aber keine information warum oder wiso . Ich habe x mal firefox und java instaliert und deinstalliert jedoch keinen erfolg. Ich kann das fenster ansehen und schreiben geht auch ohne probleme nur vergrössern geht nicht . Bei allen andern Seiten die ich besucht habe funktioniert java korrekt nur bei manchen bei denen eine Chat ist sind die fenst zu klein und die auflösung ist sehr klein . Ich wäre auch dankbar über jeden Vorschlag aber Einfache lösungen da ich kein softwareprofi bin sonden nur den PC zusammengebaut habe  . Warscheinlich ist es nur eine kleinigkeit aber bis ich da dahinterkomme ohne versierte kenntnisse ist es die Quatratur des kreises . Mit freundlichen dank im voraus 

Silent63


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2010)

Ich denke, das kannst du nicht ändern. Es handelt sich hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht um einen Fehler, sondern um ein Applet, welches in einem JFrame ausgeführt wird.
Damit der Benutzer es nicht fälschlicher Weise für ein vertrauenwürdiges Fenster aus seinem Betriebssystem oder einem von ihm installierten und damit zugelassenenen Programm handelt, gibt die JRE ein kleines Warnsymbol neben dem JFrame aus.


----------



## silent63 (7. Jan 2010)

Danke für die schnelle antwort nur ich weiss das bei meinem alten system win xp bei einem javauptate ich glaube es war update 7 der fehler aufgetreten ist hab das update deinstaliert danach ging es wieder einwandfrei . Wollte mir schon das java 6 update runterladen nur kann ich keine applets instalieren ;(

gruß Silent63


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2010)

Du solltest immer das aktuelle JRE benutzen (derzeit Java 6 Update 17)!
Und Applets werden nicht installiert.
Kann sein, dass du Webstart meinst. Für Webstart-Anwendungen gilt das Gleiche wie für Applets.
Dieses Symbol ist kein Fehler! Es ist ein Sicherheitshinweis, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Programm funktioniert davon unabhängig.


----------

